# Suture Ligation



## nyyankees (Oct 9, 2012)

Looking for CPT code for suture ligation of hematoma in rectum? I believe it's under the 30000 series. Thanks.


----------



## Torilinne (Oct 11, 2012)

Hematoma of the rectum sounds, to me, like a hemorrhoid.  A suture ligation sounds like a hemorrhoidectomy. I'd lean toward 46945.  Could you provide more of the physician's note for clarity? 

Torilinne
CPC, CGIC


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 11, 2012)

Torilinne said:


> Hematoma of the rectum sounds, to me, like a hemorrhoid.  A suture ligation sounds like a hemorrhoidectomy. I'd lean toward 46945.  Could you provide more of the physician's note for clarity?
> 
> Torilinne
> CPC, CGIC



sure - had rectal polyp excision prior to this surgery. He had profuse rectal bleeding.

" the transanal excision site appeared to be encompising the right anterior hemi-circumference of the anal canal. In the most proximal aspect there was active bleeding from the proximal point of the suture line. This was suture ligated with multiple sutures. Some mild bleeding was cauterized.

Thanks.


----------

